
Switch Browser – macOS extension to view current page in a different browser - Bioengine
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/switch-browser/id1436685916
======
Bioengine
Being a webdeveloper and having Safari as my main browser i often need to look
at my websites not just in different browsers but in a browser with actual
DevTools. Looked around, couldn't find anything simple for viewing current
page in a different browser so i made my own solution. This is "share menu
extension", you can configure which browsers you want to see and it recognizes
all the browsers installed in your system.

